# Style Invitational NOT Mensa Invitational (Change a Letter, Change a Lot)



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Κυκλοφορεί εδώ και χρόνια, σε διάφορες μορφές, ηλεταχυδρομικά, μια λίστα με αγγλικές λεξιπλασίες που αποδίδονται σε κάποια «Mensa Invitational». Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τέτοιος φορέας. Υπάρχει η εβδομαδιαία στήλη της Washington Post με τον τίτλο _Style Invitational_, που τα τελευταία 17 χρόνια έχει δώσει πολλές ξεκαρδιστικές (ή, έστω, γαργαλιστικές) απολαύσεις στους φίλους των λεξιπλασιών και, γενικότερα, των λογοπαιγνίων. 

Για μια πλήρη εικόνα θα στραφούμε, πού αλλού, όχι στην ίδια την πηγή, αλλά στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Style_Invitational

Για τη διάψευση σχετικά με τη Mensa, πάμε στη Mensa.

Για έναν κατάλογο με παρόμοιες λεξιπλασίες (ο κανόνας λέει ότι αλλάζουμε μόνο ένα γράμμα), πάω εδώ και αντιγράφω. Αλλά οι χασομέρηδες μπορούν να περάσουν πολλές ώρες στις ιστοσελίδες της Washington Post (το πιο παλιό που βρίσκω εκεί αρχίζει: «How did the Spanish conquistadors save money on fuel? They went 3,000 miles on a galleon!») και, αν δεν βαριούνται, να μας φέρουν εδώ ό,τι τους αρέσει.


*Dopeler Effect:* The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly. (anon)
*Cashtra**tion:* The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period of time. (anon)
*Intaxication:* Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with. (anon)
*Reintarnation:* Coming back to life as a hillbilly. (anon)
*Bozone:* The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future. (anon)
*Karmageddon:* It's like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer. (anon)
*Decafalon:* The gruelling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you. (anon)
*Guiltar:* A musical instrument whose strings are pulled by your mother. (Frank Mullen III)
*Governmend:* Trying to fix everything through politics. (anon)
*Fleezing:* Running for your life, in the cold. (anon)
*African Violent:* How government blossoms on that continent. (anon)
*Photographt:* Using a fake ID to cash bad checks. (anon)
*Electrocity:* Using energy for war crimes and other evil purposes. (anon)
*Republicant:* "Small government" hypocrisy. (anon)
*Democrant:* Screaming about "unfairness" and "social justice". (anon)
*Negligent:* Describes a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the door in your nightgown. (anon)
*Abdicate:* To give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach. (anon)


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Κάτι σχετικό που βρήκα εδώ τυχαία, προϊόν lapsus tastierae:

*drownloading*


*(1)* The long time it takes with large downloads over the Internet using a slow analog modem. Web pages full of images can "drownload" your computer.


*(2)* Starting multiple download sessions concurrently, which winds up crashing the computer. The TCP/IP protocol allows for simultaneous sessions, but less-than-robust implementations of this software will cause the computer to lock up.


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2010)

Τα δύο τελευταία του αρχικού καταλόγου μου φαίνονται σωστές λέξεις ή κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

Ναι, ανήκουν σε διαγωνισμό που δεν επέβαλλε αλλαγή γράμματος.

Report from Week 266,
*in which we asked you to redefine any words from the dictionary.*

Seventh Runner-Up:
Carcinoma -- n., a valley in California, notable for its heavy smog.
(Tom Witte, Gaithersburg)

Sixth Runner-Up:
Asunder -- adj., supine.
(Jo Lombard, McLean)

Fifth Runner-Up:
Esplanade -- v., to attempt an explanation while drunk.
(Kevin Mellema, Falls Church)

Fourth Runner-Up:
Willy-nilly -- adj., impotent.
(Beth Benson, Lanham)

Third Runner-Up:
Flabbergasted -- adj., appalled over how much weight you have gained. (Michelle Feeley, Arlington)

Second Runner-Up:
Negligent -- adj., describes a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the door in your nightie.
(Sandra Hull, Arlington)

First Runner-Up:
Excruciate -- n., the ligament that attaches your ex-wife to your paycheck.
(Kevin Cuddihy, Fairfax)

And the winner of the bag of 49 whoopie cushions:
Canticle -- n., a modular office space so small and lightless that it saps an employee of all motivation.
(Jacob Weinstein, Los Angeles)​
Στην ίδια σελίδα και όσες προτάσεις πήραν εύφημη μνεία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2010)

Το πρώτο από τα δύο είναι negligeent. To δεύτερο θα έπρεπε να είναι abdocate, μήπως; Πάντως ο sarant έχει δίκιο.

Έντιτ: Τώρα είδα την επεξηγηματική ανάρτηση του Νίκελ. Ωστόσο, για το negligeent δείτε εδώ.


----------

